# Reasons you started posting on AZ



## hardline (Jun 7, 2008)

was thinking about this last night. some of the reasons i started posting after lurking for so long time was due to these people.

GSS: comic relief, always keeps things interesting
JD: his TR's are the tits, they remind why i love the MT mansfield area so much.
Rivercoil: inteligent. always has something good to say

what are your reasons?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 7, 2008)

Mainly boredom..but I always like writing about skiing with other skiers and riders..


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 7, 2008)

I needed to reconnect with the sport after drifting away a bit and wanted find new friends to ski with.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 7, 2008)

I have very few ski buddies, definitely none that think about it year round everyday like I do.  This is basically a good way to shoot the chit with people who have the same if not an even greater passion for the sport than I.


----------



## Philpug (Jun 7, 2008)

I lost a bet. Ooops that was another issue.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 7, 2008)

Used to post on PASR. Then found SKI ADK to get some Whiteface stoke and conditions reports. I found the AZ link on that and now post here.


----------



## hardline (Jun 7, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> I have very few ski buddies, definitely none that think about it year round everyday like I do.  This is basically a good way to shoot the chit with people who have the same if not an even greater passion for the sport than I.



thats a good reason to. none of my friends have the same problem/infection/disease we do.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 7, 2008)

hardline said:


> thats a good reason to. none of my friends have the same problem/infection/disease we do.



One of my friends was like...wow GSS..you must have skied like 20 times this past winter because everyday I talked to him I was on my way back from skiing...I was like.."try 98"..and that was only my 3rd best season..year it's a disease but a good one..every ski season is better than the last..maybe not in days or powder days but skiing is just so much fun..


----------



## hardline (Jun 7, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> One of my friends was like...wow GSS..you must have skied like 20 times this past winter because everyday I talked to him I was on my way back from skiing...I was like.."try 98"..and that was only my 3rd best season..year it's a disease but a good one..every ski season is better than the last..maybe not in days or powder days but skiing is just so much fun..



i had a girl say almost the same thing verbatim this winter. when i told here the real number she was a little put off in think.


----------



## Greg (Jun 7, 2008)

I have no effin idea.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 7, 2008)

hardline said:


> i had a girl say almost the same thing verbatim this winter. when i told here the real number she was a little put off in think.




Well I've only played golf three times so far this summer.  The thing is that skiing wouldn't get in the way of a relationship.  On the weekends when I ski locally..I'm done by Noon..because I start at 7:30AM..and during the week I can ski a few hours afterwork and be back for a late dinner.  I secretly want to visit Jamaica, Mexico and Costa Rica so my next serious girlfriend is going to luck out and get to visit one or all of those places with me..then she won't mind when I dissapear for a week and a half and go to Jackson Hole..


----------



## hardline (Jun 7, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Well I've only played golf three times so far this summer.  The thing is that skiing wouldn't get in the way of a relationship.  On the weekends when I ski locally..I'm done by Noon..because I start at 7:30AM..and during the week I can ski a few hours afterwork and be back for a late dinner.  I secretly want to visit Jamaica, Mexico and Costa Rica so my next serious girlfriend is going to luck out and get to visit one or all of those places with me..then she won't mind when I dissapear for a week and a half and go to Jackson Hole..



i said she was a little put off. she hasn't gone anywhere. the real problem is the girl realizes that she isn't number 1. nobody likes being number 2.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 7, 2008)

hardline said:


> i said she was a little put off. she hasn't gone anywhere. the real problem is the girl realizes that she isn't number 1. nobody likes being number 2.



Number 2's eventually get dumped


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 7, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Number 2's eventually get dumped




Wow that is a great play on words..or as scrabble lovers call a double entendre..


----------



## mondeo (Jun 7, 2008)

Started visiting after learning about the Sundown bump comp this year, seemed like a decent group. Meeting a bunch of people at the comp seemed to confirm this.

Plus, the whole actually getting to know people who ski thing. It's pretty much been an individual sport for me over the last couple of years, but not really by choice.


----------



## Paul (Jun 8, 2008)

I'm a Professional Internet Troll. It's what I do.


----------



## ski9 (Jun 9, 2008)

Hmmm....because I got a lifetime ban from the ski message board I helped found four years ago after a tool took it over. And even though I loved our Greg, AZ Greg skis a lot and is cool because he didn't feel the need to tell me to behave on here and not talk about my bad times teaching at H*nter. So, even though AZ Greg is a stuck up CT fancy pants, he seems like an awesome mofo.

But I miss TP4 and Mark, though. I hope they take a break from man-love cuddle fests and drop in here next winter once in a while.


----------



## Trekchick (Jun 9, 2008)

When EpicSki went down, I registered on AZ to inform about the outage.  By the time I completed registration, EpicSki was back, up and running, so I sat on it for a bit.  Then one day I just got the urge, and you all have made this Midwesterner feel very welcome in your East Coast Vibe!


----------



## severine (Jun 9, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> When EpicSki went down, I registered on AZ to inform about the outage.  By the time I completed registration, EpicSki was back, up and running, so I sat on it for a bit.  Then one day I just got the urge, and you all have made this Midwesterner feel very welcome in your East Coast Vibe!


And we're glad to have you!  :beer:

Did I respond to this yet?

I started posting in Feb 2004 because that was my first year skiing.  I was hungry for any info, tips, whatever on skiing at the time.  And while I joined epic first, I found it to be too technical for me.  I liked the vibe I found here instead.

I wandered away over the years when I had 2 kids, but found my way back to AZ last fall.  Glad I'm back!  Great group of people, friendly and funny, and I've found some wonderful ski buddies thanks to this board.


----------



## bill2ski (Jun 9, 2008)

Cross posts endorsements on the Sunday River board got me lurking. The community rapport keeps me coming back .


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 9, 2008)

I thought Greg was cute. No, wait. That can't be right.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 9, 2008)

The Commonality of insanity about the sport that exists here is infectious  !

 Eduspeak for : You guys are ski nutz like me and openly share your opinions on both fun and serious stuff


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 9, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> I needed a reason?



No, you've got nukes.


----------



## Mildcat (Jun 10, 2008)

Cause I always wanted to count to a million. :razz:

*459* YEEHAW!!!


----------



## Paul (Jun 10, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> and who ever has the most nukes wins ..



We got the bomb, OKAY???

Two words, Nuclear F$%^ing Weapons.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 11, 2008)

I found AZ while looking to feed the addiction when getting back into skiing when I finally got my wife on skis.  I first went to Epic because it was bigger.  I had found AZ, but didn't give it much attention until my wife mentioned that she was on it and what a great bunch of people were here, so I eventually gave it a shot.  I'm glad I did!  I don't even read the posts on Epic anymore.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 11, 2008)

ctenidae said:


> i Thought Greg Was Cute. No, Wait. That Can't Be Right.



Bingo..


----------



## Sexkitten (Jun 11, 2008)

I missed the people I used to talk to on PASR so I followed them over here.  Hate to bash but it's really starting to suck over there.  Sad.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 11, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> What happened to make people leave?



GSS AZ envy??? GSS groupies??


----------



## hardline (Jun 11, 2008)

Sexkitten said:


> I missed the people I used to talk to on PASR so I followed them over here.  Hate to bash but it's really starting to suck over there.  Sad.



what is it? kids being little? or are you a GSS groupie.


----------



## dmc (Jun 11, 2008)

So long ago i forgot...


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jun 11, 2008)

I came for the intelligent political conversation.  I came back because Greg didn't ask to see my receipt on the way out.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 11, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> What happened to make people leave?



New ownership mostly..and anal moderators..


----------



## Beetlenut (Jun 11, 2008)

Didn't want to acknowledge and start therapy for my addiction, so I found other addicts here to enable me instead!


----------



## ski9 (Jun 11, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Bingo..



But have you spooned with any AZ people in cheap Catskills motels yet?


----------



## ski9 (Jun 11, 2008)

hardline said:


> what is it? kids being little? or are you a GSS groupie.



PASR was a refuge from an overly moderated 'official' Camelback message board. The original people ranged from 15 to 50 yrs old, with a lot of 20-somethings. It's now actively being turned into a Pocono version of Newschoolers.com. For anyone familiar with the NS message board...well, 'nough said.


----------



## hardline (Jun 11, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> In her intro she stated she is a GSS Groupie ..



missed that part i have been a little on the busy side lately

http://forums.alpinezone.com/26192-what-you-doing-right-now-130.html#post273885


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 12, 2008)

ski9 said:


> But have you spooned with any AZ people in cheap Catskills motels yet?



I swear it was sleepwalking:blink:


----------



## Sexkitten (Jun 13, 2008)

PASR got weird... period.  I know Summer is usually when posts drop off and fights start but this was something else.  I don't know the behind the scenes stuff and don't care to so don't PM me.  What I do know is that all the "cool" people left (or were made to leave) and it just got kinda lame.  It's sad really.  I had no problem with the direction the site was going and didn't mind the post whoring, fighting, off topic posts, etc.  What else are people supposed to talk about off season? Oh well.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 13, 2008)

Sexkitten said:


> PASR got weird... period.  I know Summer is usually when posts drop off and fights start but this was something else.  I don't know the behind the scenes stuff and don't care to so don't PM me.  What I do know is that all the "cool" people left (or were made to leave) and it just got kinda lame.  It's sad really.  I had no problem with the direction the site was going and didn't mind the post whoring, fighting, off topic posts, etc.  What else are people supposed to talk about off season? Oh well.



I assume I was one of the cool people..lol..


----------



## Phillycore (Jun 13, 2008)

ski9 said:


> Hmmm....because I got a lifetime ban from the ski message board I helped found four years ago after a tool took it over. And even though I loved our Greg, AZ Greg skis a lot and is cool because he didn't feel the need to tell me to behave on here and not talk about my bad times teaching at H*nter. So, even though AZ Greg is a stuck up CT fancy pants, he seems like an awesome mofo.
> 
> But I miss TP4 and Mark, though. I hope they take a break from man-love cuddle fests and drop in here next winter once in a while.



:uzi:You don't miss me you prick...:lol:
And come to think I only started posting here because you Doug, and Moe came here...:roll:


----------



## Phillycore (Jun 13, 2008)

Sexkitten said:


> PASR got weird... period.  I know Summer is usually when posts drop off and fights start but this was something else.  I don't know the behind the scenes stuff and don't care to so don't PM me.  What I do know is that all the "cool" people left (or were made to leave) and it just got kinda lame.  It's sad really.  I had no problem with the direction the site was going and didn't mind the post whoring, fighting, off topic posts, etc.  What else are people supposed to talk about off season? Oh well.




Leslie,  you and Bob came over here too...  Oh crap now I have to stay here....

Sorry I haven't posted much on here.... been real busy and it's summer and all... yeah I know f'n excuses..  I'll get around to introducing myself to the non PASR'Z eventually I guess..   After my vacation and surgery I'll get right on that...

John 
the resident fat Pa. skier


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 13, 2008)

Phillycore said:


> Leslie,  you and Bob came over here too...  Oh crap now I have to stay here....
> 
> Sorry I haven't posted much on here.... been real busy and it's summer and all... yeah I know f'n excuses..  I'll get around to introducing myself to the non PASR'Z eventually I guess..   After my vacation and surgery I'll get right on that...
> 
> ...



Good luck with the surgery, core


----------



## Phillycore (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks man and we definitely got to hook up on the slopes next season again it was a good time skiing with you.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 13, 2008)

Phillycore said:


> Thanks man and we definitely got to hook up on the slopes next season again it was a good time skiing with you.



Count on it. With 5/gal we should try to carpool a few times. Maybe meet off the blue route somewhere and head up to Blue. I think yer in DelCo, right?


----------



## Phillycore (Jun 13, 2008)

Yeah,  Brookhaven 

I'll be going to JFBB most of the time though unfortunately. That's where I bought my pass for next season make it more cost effective for taking my oldest son along.  I'll still make it to Blue a few times for sure.. got to ski with my homies a few times at least..
We could carpool from the blue route somewhere for sure..


----------



## andyzee (Jun 13, 2008)

Needed something to do during work hours.


----------



## 2knees (Jun 13, 2008)

holy crap.  Pennsylvania is well represented here.

I have skied camelback and roundtop.  can i go over and post on PASR?


----------



## 2knees (Jun 13, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Needed something to do during work hours.



I'm an Andyzee groupie.  I followed him here.


hey, what was the name of that polish beer you had at sugarbush?  i want to try some when i'm actually coherent.


----------



## andyzee (Jun 13, 2008)

2knees said:


> I'm an Andyzee groupie. I followed him here.
> 
> 
> hey, what was the name of that polish beer you had at sugarbush? i want to try some when i'm actually coherent.


 
Forget, but it must have been Lomza or Warka


----------



## ski9 (Jun 13, 2008)

Phillycore said:


> :uzi:You don't miss me you prick...:lol:
> And come to think I only started posting here because you Doug, and Moe came here...:roll:



I figured you'd find your way here, Philly...wouldn't it be awesome if Good Greg made a Pocono forum? Someone should bring that up to him.

Hey, did you just call me a prick?


----------



## hardline (Jun 13, 2008)

2knees said:


> I'm an Andyzee groupie.  I followed him here.
> 
> 
> hey, what was the name of that polish beer you had at sugarbush?  i want to try some when i'm actually coherent.



i got a a case of polish vodka from the event we did in the begining of the week. i wasn't that impressed with it. its distilled 6 times. could have used another 10 or 15.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 19, 2008)

Phillycore said:


> :uzi:You don't miss me you prick...:lol:
> And come to think I only started posting here because you Doug, and Moe came here...:roll:




Phillycore where are you???


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 19, 2008)

2knees said:


> holy crap.  Pennsylvania is well represented here.
> 
> I have skied camelback and roundtop.  can i go over and post on PASR?



definitely register over at www.paskiandride.com it's slow over there...post a picture of yourself grinding a rail and you'll be a hit with the Jib Monkeys..


----------



## Marc (Jun 19, 2008)

Posting while computing.  While my core 2 works on a fire model I screw off, fifteen minutes at a time.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 19, 2008)

Marc said:


> Posting while computing.  While my core 2 works on a fire model I screw off, fifteen minutes at a time.



Marc did you move?  Restraining orders from your sheep..bahhhhh


----------



## Marc (Jun 19, 2008)

Yes.  3 miles.


----------



## PA Ridge Racer (Jun 22, 2008)

Sexkitten said:


> PASR got weird... period.  I know Summer is usually when posts drop off and fights start but this was something else.  I don't know the behind the scenes stuff and don't care to so don't PM me.  What I do know is that all the "cool" people left (or were made to leave) and it just got kinda lame.  It's sad really.  I had no problem with the direction the site was going and didn't mind the post whoring, fighting, off topic posts, etc.  What else are people supposed to talk about off season? Oh well.



I'll be honest I kinda stopped visiting PASR too and don't really see myself posting there as much....so I hope you all enjoy my Jack Frost Condition Reports here this winter :smile: I do like the place though and will still visit it. 

Anyway...Signed up here last summer because I've always thought AZ is one of the best ski forums I've come across...It's extremely well run.


----------



## JimG. (Jun 22, 2008)

PA Ridge Racer said:


> I'll be honest I kinda stopped visiting PASR too and don't really see myself posting there as much....so I hope you all enjoy my Jack Frost Condition Reports here this winter :smile: I do like the place though and will still visit it.
> 
> Anyway...Signed up here last summer because I've always thought AZ is one of the best ski forums I've come across...It's extremely well run.



I've been really busy lately and haven't been able to post whore much, but I drop in every week 3X or so to see what's up. The site pretty much runs itself now. No shot at Greg who I personally know puts in a massive effort, I'm just talking about the day to day posting and message board stuff.

Always some good reading. And everyone is basically welcomed here.


----------



## hardline (Jun 22, 2008)

JimG. said:


> I've been really busy lately and haven't been able to post whore much, but I drop in every week 3X or so to see what's up. The site pretty much runs itself now. No shot at Greg who I personally know puts in a massive effort, I'm just talking about the day to day posting and message board stuff.
> 
> Always some good reading. And everyone is basically welcomed here.



i think it says something about the people one here that very little mderating needs to tak place.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 23, 2008)

hardline said:


> i think it says something about the people one here that very little mderating needs to tak place.



exactly..even the flame wars here are civilized..lol


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 24, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> exactly..even the flame wars here are civilized..lol



I think that's a natural consequence of many of the people here having met each other. Hard to be a complete asshat when you see people in the real world.

Not impossible, just hard.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 24, 2008)

ctenidae said:


> I think that's a natural consequence of many of the people here having met each other. Hard to be a complete asshat when you see people in the real world.
> 
> Not impossible, just hard.



you'd be surprised...some people I've skied with alot on PASR are complete asshats on the internet..:argue:


----------



## Greg (Jun 24, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> you'd be surprised...some people I've skied with alot on PASR are complete asshats on the internet..:argue:



I've always tried to stay real. I present myself here as I pretty much am in person. Interestingly enough, most of the people I've met via AZ and the several that I've befriended offline are the same way.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jun 24, 2008)

Greg said:


> I've always tried to stay real. I present myself here as I pretty much am in person. Interestingly enough, most of the people I've met via AZ and the several that I've befriended offline are the same way.



I think I'm more reserved here than I am in person.  ...But I could be wrong.


----------



## Paul (Jun 24, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> I think I'm more reserved here than I am in person.  ...But I could be wrong.



hmmm. I'm actually _more_ of an asshole IRL.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 24, 2008)

Paul said:


> hmmm. I'm actually _more_ of an asshole IRL.



You're in the Indy Racing League?  Do you throw beer cans out of the car while you're driving, is that what makes you an asshole???


----------



## Paul (Jun 24, 2008)

bvibert said:


> You're in the Indy Racing League?  Do you throw beer cans out of the car while you're driving, is that what makes you an asshole???



Bottles


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 24, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> I think I'm more reserved here than I am in person.  ...But I could be wrong.



In person I'm a pretty hyper guy and on here very reserved:dunce:


----------



## bvibert (Jun 24, 2008)

Paul said:


> Bottles



Wow, you really are an asshole!


----------



## Trekchick (Jun 24, 2008)

On the forums I believe I come across as a gear whore who is pleasant to meet up with.  In person I'm a gear whore who's very mean, and will forget my friends if there is a chance I can hit the slopes!  No friends on a powder day is sooooooooo ME!
Ask Severine!
I'm not that nice!
* But I am a gear whore


----------



## Marc (Jun 24, 2008)

Paul said:


> Bottles



Filled with gasoline with a flaming cotton wick....


----------



## severine (Jun 24, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> On the forums I believe I come across as a gear whore who is pleasant to meet up with.  In person I'm a gear whore who's very mean, and will forget my friends if there is a chance I can hit the slopes!  No friends on a powder day is sooooooooo ME!
> Ask Severine!
> I'm not that nice!
> * But I am a gear whore


:lol:  Water under the bridge. 

I believe we've had a thread like that before, but I'm probably wittier on here.


----------



## Trekchick (Jun 24, 2008)

severine said:


> :lol:  Water under the bridge.
> 
> I believe we've had a thread like that before, but I'm probably wittier on here.


What water?  Did I miss a bridge somewhere?

One thing I know for sure, we were great travel companions!!!
*pssst, Volklgirl got her Lady Harts today.  She's a teensy weensy bit excited!

Sorry for the thread hijack, back to your regularly scheduled program. :razz:


----------



## severine (Jun 24, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> What water?  Did I miss a bridge somewhere?
> 
> One thing I know for sure, we were great travel companions!!!
> *pssst, Volklgirl got her Lady Harts today.  She's a teensy weensy bit excited!
> ...


That we were!  :beer:  And I'm jealous!!!  Those Lady Harts are some cool skis!


----------



## Paul (Jun 24, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Wow, you really are an asshole!





Marc said:


> Filled with gasoline with a flaming cotton wick....



+eleventyonet'ousan'


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 20, 2008)

For the ladies..tons of hot ski chicks on here...after 11 or 19 beers...even Andyzees nipple in the hot-tub starts to look good..lol


----------

